# 8 FOTD's! :D *pic heavy*



## Zoffe (Jun 16, 2008)

It was my birthday last Sunday and I turned 18 so I'm finally old enough to get a driving license, go to clubs and bars, get tattooed and do whatever I want without my parents permission, lol xD
Not that I'm planning on getting tattooed anytime soon... I spend all my money on makeup xD
BUT... Turning 18 means more money since I get paid more, yayy 
Okay enough...

I bring you a bunch of FOTD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My camera doesn't like me... So none of these pictures are great... But whatever 

I  did this one a long time ago but never posted it... So here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I have no idea what I used in this other than MAC "Pop Iris" liquidlast liner 


I did my friend's look for her "prom" but didn't get any good makeup pictures...








haha ;D

I remember using MAC "Silver Ring" e/s, MAC "Pandemonium" e/s, MAC "Softwashed gray" pigment and MAC "Blacktrack" f/l


This was for my grandma's birthday... Wooo, exciting....
























I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC "Melon" pigment wet on lid
MAC "Evening Aura" e/s on inner lid
MAC "Expensive" pink e/s on outer lid
MAC "Humid" e/s in crease
MAC "Juxt" e/s above crease
GOSH "Golden Moss" eyeliner on uper lashline
MAC "Vanilla" pigment to highlight
GOSH white kohl pencil

Cheeks:
MAC "Emote" blush
MAC "Peachykeen" blush
MAC "New Vegas" MSF

Lips:
MAC "Viva Glam V" l/s


My makeup for my "80's rock" themed birthday party ;D I had so much fun! But the pictures... ugh! It looks like I have no idea what blending is 
















I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Pink and Blue neon colors from the Wolfe Brothers UV/metallic palette as bases
MAC "Clear Sky Blue" pigment
MAC "Bang on Blue" e/s
the two pinks from the GOSH "Flamingo" quad
GOSH "244" e/s (shimmery white) for highlight
MAC "Iris Eyes" f/l
GOSH white kohl pencil

Cheeks:
the hot pink e/s from the GOSH "Flamingo" quad

Lips:
pink GOSH lipliner... Don't remember the name and I can't find it anywere... :/
MAC "Vivacious" l/s

Meet my friend Marie ;D I did her makeup the other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC "Rose Gold" pigment wet on lid
GOSH "Sunstone" effect powder lightly over the Rose Gold
MAC "Schroom" e/s for highlight
MAC "Black Ore" solar bit in crease
MAC "Woodwinked" e/s in outer crease
MAC "Blacktrack" f/l
GOSH white kohl pencil

Cheeks:
MAC "Peachykeen" blush

Lips:
Wet 'n Wild gloss... Doesn't have a name? :S

I had no foundation on and the pictures turned out crappy so there's only one...




I used:
Eyes:
ARtDeco eyesadow base
GOSH "244" e/s (shimmery white)
Makeup Store "Aquarius" e/s
Makeup Store "Elf" e/s
bright blue GOSH extreme art eyeliner... Don't remember the number... Why don't these have names?!
GOSH white kohl pencil

Lips:
Helena Rubinstein "Heart" l/g


I really liked this look IRL but the pictures don't show the true colors :/
















I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
GOSH "Satin" effect powder wet on lid
MAC "Vanilla" pigment on inner ½ of lid + browbone
MAC "Woodwinked" e/s on outer lid
MAC "Showstopper" e/s in crease
GOSH "Rose Gold" effect powder above crease
MAC "Macroviolet" f/l
??? on lower lashline. Could be Makeup Store "Splash" eyedust applied lightly?

Cheeks:
MAC "Emote" blush
MAC "Peachykeen" blush
MAC "Light Flush" msf

lips:
MAC "Pink Grapefruit" l/g

Aaaaand a purple look  Not super exciting... Pretty IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























I used:
Eyes:
ARtDeco eyeshadow base
Purple neon color from the Wolfe Brothers UV/Metallics palette as base
MAC "Pink Pearl" pigment on lid and above crease
MAC "Carbon" e/s in crease
MAC "Pink Opal" pigment as highlight
MAC "Blacktrack" f/l
Makeup Store "Splash" eyedust + a little bit of Makeup Store "Cassiopeia" glitter on lower lashline

Cheeks
MAC "Light Flush" MSF
MAC "Pink Opal" pigment

Lips:
Makeup Store "Marbella" starlips


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

OHHHHHHH! Our lovely Zoffe has grown up now!

Happy belated birthday honey!

Beautiful looks too. Your friends are so lucky to have you LOL Cool make up for everyone!


----------



## SJazzy (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! You look so good in both natural and bold makeup. Your blending is good too, you are so talented!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 16, 2008)

love them all!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous looks!


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

happy belated birthday!
great looks


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy belated birthday sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the 3rd look, what do you think about Melon pigment? It's one of my fav piggies. Oh and this Pink Grapefruit l/g you are wearing on the 7th look is really flattering!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 16, 2008)

all looks great =)


----------



## concertina (Jun 16, 2008)

Love *all* these looks! Esp. the one with Melon pig. and Humid e/s.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy birthday! all of your looks are beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 16, 2008)

*~*I'm lovin all of these looks...you've got skills girl!!!*~*


----------



## greentwig (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG I LOVE the last 2!!!
Amazing!

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 16, 2008)

GORGEOUS as always! I especially love that last look!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 16, 2008)

they are all beautiful Zoffie, I especially like the last one.

Happy birthday hun and welcome to the adult world


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 16, 2008)

Your off to a great start at such a young age.  Your work is very pretty.  I can only imagine how your skills will be by the time your 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep up the good work!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! All of these looks are fabulous. You are so talented, and I always love what you do. BTW happy Belated B-day.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day! All looks are rocking!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy birthday girl!!!

I absolutely *love* everything you do! You are such an inspiration...


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

All of your looks get an A++++++++


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

pretty


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 17, 2008)

Those are all beautiful!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 17, 2008)

STUNNING as always. And congrats on your birthday!


----------



## Jot (Jun 17, 2008)

Happy birthday hun. love your style. the grandmas birthday is my fav


----------



## LadyMija (Jun 17, 2008)

Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Happy birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_OHHHHHHH! Our lovely Zoffe has grown up now!

Happy belated birthday honey!

Beautiful looks too. Your friends are so lucky to have you LOL Cool make up for everyone!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe, I'm glad you like the makeup I did on my frinds too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to start doing makeup on other people more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SJazzy* 

 
_Wow! You look so good in both natural and bold makeup. Your blending is good too, you are so talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_love them all!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Gorgeous looks!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_happy belated birthday!
great looks_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Happy belated birthday sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the 3rd look, what do you think about Melon pigment? It's one of my fav piggies. Oh and this Pink Grapefruit l/g you are wearing on the 7th look is really flattering!!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted Melon for a long time before I got it but now that I have it it doesn't get the love it deserves /: I need to start using it more 'cus I love it when I do! I actually just used it on my cheeks with Off The Radar pigment today, it was pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_all looks great =)_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Love *all* these looks! Esp. the one with Melon pig. and Humid e/s._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I felt pretty wearing that one, hehe ;D


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Happy birthday! all of your looks are beautiful!_

 





Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*I'm lovin all of these looks...you've got skills girl!!!*~*_

 
Wow, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_OMG I LOVE the last 2!!!
Amazing!

Happy B-Day!!_

 
THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Moni-Luv** 

 
_GORGEOUS as always! I especially love that last look!_

 
Thank you so much ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_they are all beautiful Zoffie, I especially like the last one.

Happy birthday hun and welcome to the adult world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm looking forward to the adult world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was quite disappointed when I woke up on my birthday and didn't feel any difference, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Your off to a great start at such a young age.  Your work is very pretty.  I can only imagine how your skills will be by the time your 25 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep up the good work!_

 
Thank you! That really means a lot! I'll keep working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_Wow! All of these looks are fabulous. You are so talented, and I always love what you do. BTW happy Belated B-day._

 
Aww, that made me smile, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Happy B-Day! All looks are rocking!!!_

 





Thanks!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_Happy birthday girl!!!

I absolutely *love* everything you do! You are such an inspiration..._

 
Aww, you always make me smile!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANK YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_All of your looks get an A++++++++




_

 
Hehe, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuiran* 

 
_pretty_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_Those are all beautiful!_

 
I'm glad you think so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 

 
_STUNNING as always. And congrats on your birthday!_

 
THank you, it really means a lot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Happy birthday hun. love your style. the grandmas birthday is my fav_

 
Thank you sooo much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyMija* 

 
_Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy birthday!!!!!!!!_

 
Aw, thank you!!


----------



## Giddylondon (Jul 2, 2008)

Love the light blue w/ hot pink..gorgeous! Happy Bday!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 2, 2008)

I always love your FOTD's.  And great job on doing other people's makeup.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 2, 2008)

happy belated bday pretty lady....all of these looks are great


----------



## pichima (Jul 3, 2008)

love ALL the looks! and the way you pose... très chic!


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG!  I lovvve your 80's look.

It colors really does remind me of the 80's (or from what I remember as a child)!  haha, Great Job!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! Those are all amazing looks!  I love them all too!  Esp the blue eyeshadow and the one with the woodwinked, vanilla and showstopper crease... I just added "Showstpper" to my want list beacause of these great pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have great talent!  Your smile is amazing too!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday!  I really really LOVE your 80s look, it's awesome!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 12, 2009)

wonderful looks! love em all! happy belated birthday!


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Good looks


----------

